# Pontiac 1966 GTO TRI POWER Shop Service Manual needed



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Friends
i need to rebuild my Tri Power Carburetor because the gaskets are old and losing gas
Where i can find a good Tri Power Manual in the Internet for Download
Thanks in advance
Carsten and regards from overseas


----------

